# An Idea / Insurance Scheme



## Łimønča (Jul 21, 2021)

*Insurance*. It is an intrinsic part of everyday life. There's life, health, dental, car, home, business and many more forms of insurance. However I've been thinking about setting up a company that insures consumer goods: computers, lawn mowers, chairs, dildos, mining equipment, et cetera. How would I go about setting this up?


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jul 21, 2021)

Rub your hands together 3x and join your local rabbi.


----------



## SeniorFuckFace (Jul 21, 2021)

No.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jul 21, 2021)

Łimønča said:


> *Insurance*. It is an intrinsic part of everyday life. There's life, health, dental, car, home, business and many more forms of insurance. However I've been thinking about setting up a company that insures consumer goods: computers, lawn mowers, chairs, dildos, mining equipment, et cetera. How would I go about setting this up?


Assurance and All-State do that already.


----------



## Łimønča (Jul 21, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Assurance and All-State do that already.


Then I can forcibly take over the company and make it mine.


----------



## inception_state (Jul 21, 2021)

Łimønča said:


> *Insurance*. It is an intrinsic part of everyday life. There's life, health, dental, car, home, business and many more forms of insurance. However I've been thinking about setting up a company that insures consumer goods: computers, lawn mowers, chairs, dildos, mining equipment, et cetera. How would I go about setting this up?


You've never gotten harassed to pay $20 for an extended warranty on $40 headphones? Stores like Best Buy figured this out ages ago, and it's generally a ripoff.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Jul 21, 2021)

Even Amazon pesters you to buy this on every single thing you order.


----------



## Łimønča (Jul 21, 2021)

Kosher Dill said:


> Even Amazon pesters you to buy this on every single thing you order.


Yeah but mine will be more _professional_.


----------



## Ramborambo (Jul 21, 2021)

Offer covid vaccine nano robot insurance. If a claimant can prove the nano robots in their vaccine caused adverse health effects, pay to have all of their blood removed. It's on them to source the replacement blood. I bet you could make a dollar or two if you advertise this in the right circles.


----------



## Begemot (Jul 21, 2021)

Łimønča said:


> Yeah but mine will be more _professional_.


You wouldn't have the  scale required to set up an insurance company just as a random bloke.

Real answer: Start screeching foul misbegotten prayers to Chemosh in archaic Moabite and sacrifice your firstborn. You'll get set up with an insurance company.


----------



## Łimønča (Jul 21, 2021)

Begemot said:


> You wouldn't have the  scale required to set up an insurance company just as a random bloke.
> 
> Real answer: Start screeching foul misbegotten prayers to Chemosh in archaic Moabite and sacrifice your firstborn. You'll get set up with an insurance company.


Done and done.


----------



## Ged! (Jul 21, 2021)

You'll probably need a bit of liquidity, but just take out ads saying you're selling insurance policies, and then sell insurance policies.


----------



## Łimønča (Jul 21, 2021)

I think we need a whole new forum dedicated to discussing unethical strategies to generate liquidity, primarily for people who have little to no money like myself.


----------



## Begemot (Jul 22, 2021)

Łimønča said:


> I think we need a whole new forum dedicated to discussing unethical strategies to generate liquidity, primarily for people who have little to no money like myself.


'Schemes and simps'?


----------

